# Are Dog Sled tours humane?



## ifreakshow (Feb 14, 2007)

I am going on an Alaska Cruise for my honeymoon and want to go dog sledding but I am concerned that this may be cruel to the dogs. Does anyone know anything about how tour operator in the area treat there pups?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Absolutely! 

Most sled dogs absolutely ADORE their jobs. While I *would* recommend checking the reputation of anyone you're going to go with (just like you would if you were doing trail riding or any other animal-involved sport), IME most sled dog owners adore their dogs- it's certainly not a lifestyle or occupation they're becoming rich at, and I suspect the lower demands of tours (compared to racing) means that fewer pups can't do the work so fewer dogs end up needing new homes.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Huskies are born to pull sleds. I don't think it's cruel to the dogs at all. They love it and live for it.

Can't really give you details about sledding though. I've only read about it.


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

Where in AK?

The majority of dog sled kennels are humane but as with anything there will be bad cases.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Ever seen dogs before they start pulling the sled? They are absolutely crazy, they LOVE sled pulling. I dont know how someone could abuse a dog into loving it. But like bluedawg said, with anything there will be bad cases.


----------



## ifreakshow (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the fast replies. We haven't decided where we will do it yet, so if anyone has a specific company they recommend it would be appreciated. We will be in Junea, Ketichen, and Skagway.


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

Im in Wasilla so Im no help there.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I think it is inhumane when people no longer want to allow working dog to work and do what they are bred to do which gives them pleasure. Yes it is because man bred them to want to do that, but the fact is they enjoy it. It is cruel when people make them into pets without giving them the proper exercise and training, that is what is inhumane. Lack of exercise and such can actually cause different behavior problems and stress to a driven working dog. People are quick to call a lot of things cruel without the full story. PETA and RSPCA call weight pull cruel (which involves same basics as sled pulling) yet most the dogs doing it really love it. If my female could not pull and have her other outlets she would go nuts and be a problem dog. Not sure what the pull dogs are supposed to do when weight pulling is banned. Guess go be PTS from going crazy.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Dogsledding is certainly not cruel as an activity (be it for tours or racing as I do) however like Blue said, there are some bad apples out there. If you can, go visit the kennels before signing up and see how the people interact with the dogs. Observe how the dogs react to the handlers. If they are cowering or avoiding them you may want to find another place. Do keep in mind though, Huskies are independent so if the dogs arent going out of their way to say hi to the handlers, dont take that as they are avoiding them LOL Also expect to see the dogs either kenneled or chained and to see a lot of them. This is how most sled dogs are kept. So long as the dog yard is clean, the dogs look healthy and active, and they have doghouses they're doing good. Your cruise company should have pamphlets to reputable kennels that do touring.


----------



## 2apples (Oct 1, 2010)

I have been a dogsled tour guide for 6 years this will be my 7th and 3rd as the lead guide...The dogs love it. they even get mad if you dont take them out or stop for too long...Sure there are a few bad apples out there but IMO you will find that more common in raceing kennels then tour kennels...Tour dogs need to be really freindly and very socialized with people.(alot of race dogs end up "retiring" to a tour kennel) so some dogs in a tour kennel have previous issues before they get there

I agree with above posts about whats cruel to working dogs ( not letting them work )
I'd like too in the near future start a dog sled tour operation of my own with all rescued husky type dogs...Too many people get a husky type dog and don't realize how much excersize "work" they need and they become "bad pets" and end up in dog jail on death row...I'd like to give those dogs a job and loving enviroment so they can earn a living...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Two year old thread, locking to allow it to sink back to the bottom


----------

